# Disappointments



## Melee201 (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you ever bought any games you thought would be awesome, but then realize after playing them that they sucked?  

Here's a list of games I regret buying:

Mario and Sonic at the Olympics
Mario Party Advance
Star Wars:  Rebel Strike

I'm sure I could think up more later.  So how about you?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I've bought games that I knew would suck, bought it anyway... and regretted it :gyroidtongue: 

Like Mario Party for the Wii


----------



## sunate (Jul 8, 2008)

:yes:  :no: Yea lots of times!


----------



## SL92 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a careful videogame buyer, so I'm happy with most of the games I've ever bought... two I can name off that I got without thinking were: some Metabots game for the GBA and a Monster Rancher dungeon explorer for GBC. I liked them both eventually, though.


----------



## Micah (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought a GBA game at my garage sale (from one of my friends) and it sucked. I traded it to him for something else.

All in all, I really only buy big games, so I don't regret any besides that.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah...there have been a few times...uhh...

Pokemon Battle Revolution...which wasn't all that bad if you just use it for random WiFi battles...and I wasn't all that happy with Super Paper Mario, myself. Compared to the previous two...I dunno'.

Oh, and Shadow the Hedgehog. >.>

But that one was kind of a "I know this is gonna' suck, but I'll get it anyway" moment.


----------



## JJH (Jul 8, 2008)

Pokemon Battle Revolution and Mariot Party for Wii.

I have yet to regret any game for anything except Wii, though.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 8, 2008)

None in recent memory.

Quest 64 is an epic pile of crap, though, oh how I regret buying it instead of Harvest Moon 64....


----------



## TheGremp (Jul 9, 2008)

half of my Wii games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 10, 2008)

The Rayman Rabbid games. Pokemon Battle Revolution. And some others.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2008)

None in recent memory.

I research before I buy. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> None in recent memory.
> 
> I research before I buy. <3


omiiigosh!

you answered the question in this thread two times! heh


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf 0_0

I forgot I already posted here... WOW.  lack of sleep has really gotten to me


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 10, 2008)

The Wii itself.


----------



## TheGremp (Jul 10, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> The Wii itself.


indeed.

I realized my biggest disappointment of all time...  Brawl D:

I set myself up for it though... I anticipated it with extremely high hopes, and it turned out to be mediocre, at best.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 11, 2008)

Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.
Zoo Tycoon DS
Sim City DS
Stores STILL out of stock of The World Ends With You.
Brawl = Suckfest


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean.


does not compute...


----------



## MGMT (Jul 11, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was okay, but has zero replay value.

It had weird clothing, pre-rendered back rounds, funky hairstyles and clothing and really really bad plot twists. Eww. Not to mention its a turn based card game.

A few of the characters where blah too. Like Mizzuke, Lyude, and the guy with the paddles as his weapon. Xelha, Kalas, and the assassin were the only characters I used. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I hated.when Kalas went evil. It was just dumb. When he was gone, I used Lyude.</div>

I had actually took the time to beat it though.


----------



## Micah (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get all the Brawl haters. :-/


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 11, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't live up to how it should have been. :\


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither, honestly.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People start to "hate" good games because they are _too_ hyped for them, and expect far too much of them. 

It's beyond me why some people hate on older, legendary games like SM64. That one changed 3D gaming as we know it.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 11, 2008)

Not really.  I've enjoyed most of the games that I bought.  Of course, Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles was only worth it because of the in-game hijinks that I got into with my sister.

"Carry the Chalice!"  "Heal Me!"


Co-Op = Good times.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually research my games well before buying, but the game I found most disappointing for the wii was Strikers charged. They just made it too crazy. And I don't get the brawl haters either, but being a lover of the game, I'm not going to start a discussion on it


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 12, 2008)

Melee, you thought those games were going to be good?

um, for me..the only one I can remember is Drawn To Life.
So much potential. I played it far longer than it earned.
And, um...Halo 2. 

EDIT: Oh, and the Wii itself.
I have a feeling that if I had gone for a 360 instead, I would be much happier.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2008)

Those who say the Wii itself is a disappointment are either...

a) Too lazy to dig through the shovelware crap to find the good games.
b) Fanboys
c) Ignorant

All three platforms have a great library... yes, even the PS3.  But with the Wii, the good games aren't gonna stare in your face.  You have to look for them beneath the heap of crap games.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2008)

People are always trying to get attention or make themselves look like some sort of veteran or elite person by saying they don't like something.  And I'm not just saying this because of Nintendo.  Take Halo for example.  How is Halo 2 "better than Halo 3?"  (I hear a lot of Halo people say this... funny thing is, is that a lot of them haven't even played the first game)

You need something to back yourself up or you need to be more specific.  Let's take AC for example.  I might say I like AC (GCN) better than ACWW, but that's because I don't like handheld games in general.  Or I might say I think Nintendo could have done a better job.  Or I could point out a specific thing and say the fact that there is only one house is more bad than the new-and-improved features are good.

Bul, I would say this is #2 of your list.  Except it's like Hateboy... opposite of fanboy.  While a fanboy is obsessed with saying how great a game is for no valid reason, a "hateboy" (heh) is obsessed with saying how much it sucks for no apparent reason.  And they might compare it to _their_ favorite as well.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People are always trying to get attention or make themselves look like some sort of veteran or elite person by saying they don't like something.  And I'm not just saying this because of Nintendo.  Take Halo for example.  How is Halo 2 "better than Halo 3?"  (I hear a lot of Halo people say this... funny thing is, is that a lot of them haven't even played the first game)
> 
> You need something to back yourself up or you need to be more specific.  Let's take AC for example.  I might say I like AC (GCN) better than ACWW, but that's because I don't like handheld games in general.  Or I might say I think Nintendo could have done a better job.  Or I could point out a specific thing and say the fact that there is only one house is more bad than the new-and-improved features are good.
> 
> Bul, I would say this is #2 of your list.  Except it's like Hateboy... opposite of fanboy.  While a fanboy is obsessed with saying how great a game is for no valid reason, a "hateboy" (heh) is obsessed with saying how much it sucks for no apparent reason.  And they might compare it to _their_ favorite as well.


Excellent post, I totally agree.  Apparently it's "cool" to hate on the classics.  Ocarina of Time, Super Mario 64, you name it... a lot of these games are getting a surprising amount of hate lately, and for no apparent reason.

Or how about all that Twilight Princess hate?  First it was the Holy Grail, and then it was "the worst Zelda ever"?  Makes no sense to me...

Personally, I like AC GCN better than ACWW, and I can also back myself up.

a) the frame-rate was lower in ACWW (hovering near 25fps compared to AC GCN's I think 60), resulting in a lot of "lag" even in singleplayer
b) furniture limitations in house
c) it was on a handheld, I prefer console games
d) they cut out NES games, and some of my favorite furniture items

etc.

So yeah.  If someone wants to say something, especially something inflammatory, they gotta be prepared to back themselves up.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 12, 2008)

People hyped brawl way too much.

That is what happens when you sit here on a message board talking about a game, scrutinizing every last detail, and getting your hopes up far higher than any designer will be able to satisfy.

If you all expected brawl to be so amazing, you were all just that ********.

Sure, I'll agree, it wasn't as tremendous a leap forward as Melee was, but it was still Smash... You can all be critics, but only Yahtzee can point out everything worth *CEN-4.01-SORD*ing about.


----------



## Micah (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, Madden 08 was a major disappointment. It's miles behind 07 both graphically, control-wise, and they took out all customization.


----------



## Melee201 (Jul 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Melee, you thought those games were going to be good?


Yep, I honestly thought those games would be good.  

I thought that the Mario Party advance game would be just like the traditional Mario Party games, but it turns out that you can't even do a standard party mode with four people. Instead, you have to go through a ridiculous adventure mode.  Also, you can only play as Mario, Luigi, Peach, and Yoshi.

Then there's Rebel Strike.  I thought it might be awesome to fly ships and shoot down TIE's, but after playing for awhile, I just got bored quickly.

And, Mario and Sonic at the Olympics was a total waste of money.  The games are just plain boring.  I thought Nintendo would find away to make it more interesting like they do with their other sports games.

But, I have only myself to blame.  Bottom line, I should done some research before buying.


----------



## Micah (Jul 13, 2008)

Mario Party Advance was an ok single player game but it did lack the multiplayer magic of Mario Party. It didn't feel MP in the least.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 13, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Mario Party Advance was an ok single player game but it did lack the multiplayer magic of Mario Party. It didn't feel MP in the least.


It was for the GBA.. what were you guys expecting?

Not only is it impossible to find 4 people and all the necessary equipment to just play the darn thing, but it's on a handheld, which just makes it lame... you can't have a party on a two and a half inch screen, doesn't work.

Same goes for the DS.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm, Disappointments? I think the most recent one for me would be Halo 3.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 13, 2008)




----------

